# !!+!!+هل يتناقض الكتاب المقدس مع العلم +!!+!!



## مستر بيرو (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*++(هل يتناقض الكتاب المقدس مع العلم)++*
*++++++++*​ 
*الكتاب المقدس هو كلام الله، وهو موضع ثقة فى كل ما يقوله عن الله والإنسان والخليقة والتاريخ والعلم. ومع أنه ليس كتاباً متخصصاً فى العلوم، فالعلم ليس موضوعه الأساسى ولا يحتوى على كل الحقائق والقوانين العلمية التى تتحكم فى العالم المادى إلا أنه دقيق وصحيح عندما يتناول الأمور العلمية، وليس هذا بالأمر المستغرب لأن الذى أوحى بالكتاب المقدس هو نفسه الذى أوجد القوانين العلمية التى تسيطر على عالمنا ولهذا فإنه لا يصح أن ننظر إلى العلم كخصم أو منافس لله. وضعت إحدى جمعيات العلمية الملحدة الفرنسية فى بداية النصف الثانى للقرن التاسع عشر ما سمته قائمة بأخطاء علمية فى الكتاب المقدس، وصلت بنودها إلى خمسة وتسعين بنداً. ومع تقدم العلوم والاكتشافات المختلفة تبخرت هذه البنود بنداً بنداً. ونشكر الله على أن العلوم تطورت ولحقت بركب الكتاب المقدس لتعيد للإنسان الذى ابتعد عن الله ثقته فيه وفى وحيه. ولقد كانت صحة الكتاب المقدس علمياً عاملاً هاماً من عوامل جذب جمهرة كبيرة من العلماء إلى الإيمان. لطالما أحتار علماء وسخر آخرون من قول الكتاب المقدس على لسان بطرس الصياد بأنه سيأتي " يوم الرب الذي فيه تزول السماوات بضجيج وتنحل العناصر محترقة و تحترق الأرض والمصنوعات التي فيها " (2بطرس 10:3). فقد اعتقدوا أنه لا يمكن أن نتحل العناصر لأن أصغر جزء فى المادة وهو الذرة، غير قابل للانقسام. فجاء القرن العشرون بقنابله الذرية، والهيدروجينية، ليضع مفهوماً علمياً جديداً ويثبت للعلماء على أنه على الرغم من تقدمهم العلمى، فإنهم لا يزالون كأطفال يلهون بأمواج صغيرة من محيط العلم الواسع. لقد قدم الكتاب المقدس معلومات وحقائق عن الأرض مناقضة لكل النظريات السابقة والمعاصرة واللاحقة لها، تقول كلمة الله " يعلق الأرض على لا شئ" (أيوب7:26). وهذا يوحى أيضاً بقوة جاذبية حفظ الأرض فى مكانها أو مدارها. ولهذا التعليم قوة خاصة، لأنه جاء فى فترة أعتقد فيها الناس أن الأرض محمولة على قرن ثور، أو على كتف شخص جبار، أو ما شابه. كما تحدث عن شكل الأرض فقال فى إشعياء22:40 "الجالس على كرة الأرض" لقد كان هذا عليماً ثورياً عن شكل الأرض فى الوقت الذى سادت فيه الأفكار عن شكلها المنبسط المسطح كالبساط وليس غريباً أن نجد أن أسم الأرض فى اللغة العربية هو -البسيطة- لقد أعتقد الناس أنهم سيسقطون فى الفضاء إذا وصلوا إلى حافة الأرض. أكتشف العلم مؤخراً أن للهواء وزناً ولم يفطن العلماء إلى أن الكتاب المقدس سبق أن أخبر بذلك قبل آلاف السنين حيث " ليجعل للريح وزناً ويعاير المياه بمقياس" (أيوب 28 : 25). وينطق الأمر على حركة الرياح التى لم نعرف إلا حديثاً فقد تحدث عنها سليمان بالروح القدس فقال " الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب وتدور إلى الشمال تذهب دائرة دوراناً وإلى مداراتها ترجع الريح" (جامعة6:1). وللمياه أيضاً دورتها " كل الأنهار تجري إلى البحر و البحر ليس بملآن إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة". (جامعة7:1). ويتحدث الكتاب المقدس أيضاً عن الجاذبية التى تربط المجموعات النجمية، " هل تربط أنت عقد - مفصل، محور- الثريا أو تفك ربط الجبار -الجوزاء- ؟ (أيوب31:38). ثم يتحدث عن حركة الكواكب فيقول "أتخرج المنازل فى أوقاتها وتهدى النعش مع بناته" (أيوب32:38). ويتحدث عن حركة الشمس مع المجموعات الشمسية "جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها وهي مثل العروس الخارج من حجلته يبتهج مثل الجبار للسباق في الطريق من أقصى السماوات خروجها ومدارها إلى أقاصيها ولا شيء يختفي من حرها" (مزمور4:19-6). إننا نعرف الآن - والفضل يعود في ذلك إلى جاليلو وتلسكوبه - أن عدد النجوم كبير لا يُحصى فعندما وجه تلسكوبه إلى السماء هاله العدد الهائل للنجوم وما زال العلم يكتشف كل يوم، ليس نجوماً جديدة فحسب بل مجرات كاملة جديدة يحتوى كل منها على ملايين وحتى بلايين النجوم. ولكن علينا أن ندرك أن علماء القرون الوسطى وما قبلها كان لهم تصور مختلف تماماً. فكانوا يعتقدون أن عدد النجوم يبلغ 1080 وعندما كان يحتج بعض العلماء على هذا الرقم السخيف كانوا يقولون أن الرقم الصحيح هو 1084 أى بفارق 4 نجوم! أما الكتاب المقدس فقد سبق العلم والعلماء كما " أن جند السماوات (النجوم) لا يعد و رمل البحر لا يُحصى" (إرميا 22:33). قال الله لإبراهيم " أكثر نسلك تكثيراً كنجوم السماء وكالرمل الذى على شاطئ البحر" (تكوين 17:22). ولقد تحدى الله إبراهيم أن يستطيع عد نجوم السماء، وقال له " أنظر إلى السماء وعد النجوم إن استطعت أن تعدها" (تكوين 5:15). ربما أن هذا الأمر مُسلّم به اليوم تسليماً مطلقاً، لكن الأمر سيكون مختلفاً لو أننا عشنا فى عصور ما قبل التلسكوب دون أن نؤمن بالكتاب المقدس. لقد أكتشف العلم الحديث أن السماء تعج بالنجوم ما عدا الجهة الشمالية من الفضاء فهذه الجهة خالية من النجوم. وقد سبق الكتاب المقدس أن دوّن هذه الحقيقة بقوله "يمد الشمال على الخلاء" (أيوب 7:26). ولقد حاول بعضهم أن يتخذ من صلاة دعاء يشوع إلى الله أن يديم الشمس فى كبد السماء مدة نهار كامل إلى أن ينتهى من قتال أعدائه قبل حلول السبت، منفذاً إلى الهجوم على صحة الكتاب العلمية. فلقد دعا يشوع الله أن يُطيل مدة النهار. " فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تُعجّل للغروب نحو يوم كامل " (يشوع13:10). ووجه الاعتراض هو كيف تقف الشمس مع أن الأرض هى التى تتحرك لا الشمس. أما من حيث حدوث هذه المعجزة وغيرها فى الكتاب المقدس، فإن من يؤمن بوجود إله حى يستطيع بكل سهولة أن يؤمن بأن الله يستطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليه أمر (أيوب 2:42). وأن الله العلى يتدخل فى التاريخ ليحقق أغراضه، ويعلق إلى مدة معينة القوانين العلمية التى أوجدها، فالقوانين العلمية ليست هى المقدسة لدى الله وإنما تحقيق مقاصده وإنجاز أهدافه وأغراضه. أما من حيث حقيقة ما حدث، فإننا لسنا أمام نظرية علمية هنا. ومن الضرورة أن نفهم هذا ونحاول أن نفهم ما يقوله النص قبل القفز إلى أية استنتاجات. فكل ما فى الأمر أن يشوع طلب من الله أن يُطيل ساعات النهار، فأجاب الله طلبه. وعلى الرغم من أننا لا نستطيع أن نثبت أن معلومات يشوع الفلكية كاملة، فلقد كانت على الأرجح مثل معلومات أى شخص آخر فى عصره فإنه استخدم اللغة العادية المتداولة فى ذلك العصر وحتى فى عصرنا اليوم أيضاً، حتى يفهم الجميع ما يقوله. إننا نستخدم حتى يومنا هذا، لغة غير علمية وغير صحيحة عندما نقول (أشرقت الشمس) و(غربت الشمس) فلأن الشمس لا تتحرك بالنسبة للأرض فهى لا يمكن أن تشرق أو تغرب. وعلى الرغم من معرفتنا اليوم لهذه الحقيقة، فلا تجد من يقول كل صباح (غربت الأرض)، وفي المساء (أشرقت الأرض)، فهي تعابير غير مستعملة، وغير مقبولة، ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس " فوقفت الشمس" بدلاً من القول وقفت الأرض. ناهيك عن أن القارئ لن يفهم المقصود بهذا التعبير الغريب، فإذا كنا نرفض هذه اللغة حتى اليوم، فكيف يمكن أن نتوقعها من الكتاب المقدس، أو كيف نفهمه. قد يفهم بعض رجال الدين كلمة الله بصورة خاطئة، وقد يتطرف الفهم الخاطئ لأدانه العلماء كما حدث مع جاليلو وأفكاره، وهنا يجب آلا نخلط بين الموقف الخاطئ للكنيسة ورجال الدين، وبين الرأي الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس، وإننا نستطيع أن نضرب أمثلة كثيرة على حداثة الأفكار العلمية للكتاب المقدس وصحتها فهو يسجل لنا مثلاً وصفاً للحجر الصحى والتعقيم قبل أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة قبل الميلاد. كان المصاب بالبرص يُعزل عن المحلة، مكان إقامة الجماعة بعد التأكد من برصه. كان يحجز المشتبه ببرص سبعة أيام قبل التأكد من إصابته بهذا المرض الخبيث، (لاويين 50:13). وكانت تحرق ثياب الأبرص (لاويين 57:13). لأنها برص مفسد أى - ناقل العدوى - (لاويين52:13). وان بيت الأبرص يغلق مدة أسبوع لا يسمح لأحد أثناءها دخوله (لاويين 38:14). وكان يفرض على الأبرص أن يعلن عن نفسه ويميز نفسه بثياب مشقوقة ورأسه المكشوفة وشاربيه المغطيين (لاويين 45:13). وكان المتطهر من البرص يغسل ثيابه ويرحض جسده بماء حى أى ماء جار بعد أن يحلق كل شعره (لاويين 9:14). كما كانت الأوانى التى يستخدمها تُطهر بماء حى وإذا ثبت بعد أسبوع من دخوله إلى المحلة- مع بقائه خارج خيمته - انه قد شفى من برصه سمح له بالدخول إلى خيمته ومزاولة حياته الطبيعية. لم يسمح الكتاب المقدس بشرب الماء من برك ساكنة أو من تجمع مياه غير جارية إلا العين والبئر مجتمعى ماء تكونان طاهرتين (لاويين 36:11). وهذا تحذير من خطر المياه الأسنة وما يمكن أن تحمله من الجرائيم المسببة للأمراض، خاصة إذا وجد فيها جيفة حيوان "ما مس جثتها يكون نجساً" (لاويين 36:11). أما من حيث الحيوانات المسموح بآكلها فلم يسمح بأكل ألا الحيوانات مشقوقة الظلف المجترة. " وكل بهيمة من البهائم تشق ظلفا وتقسمه ظلفين وتجتر فإياها تأكلون إلا هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجتر ومما يشق الظلف المنقسم الجمل والأرنب والوبر لأنها تجتر لكنها لا تشق ظلفا فهي نجسة لكم والخنزير لانه يشق الظلف لكنه لا يجتر فهو نجس لكم فمن لحمها لا تأكلوا وجثثها لا تلمسوا " (تثنية 14 : 6 - 8). ولقد أقام الطب الحديث الدليل على حكمة هذه الشريعة؛ فقد أثبتت التجارب أن هذه الحيوانات غير نظيفة وأنها يمكن أن تكون مصدراً للعدوى عن طريق الجراثيم ومن الصعب ضمان أكلها. وإلى وقت قريب كانت الممارسة فى معالجة أمراض كثيرة هى جرح المريض لينزف دماً حتى يخرج المرض مع الدم النازف! وقد تسبب هذا العلاج فى تدهور حالة المرضى ووفاتهم فى معظم الأحيان، وهذا هو بالضبط ما حدث لجورج واشنطن – أول رئيس للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – غير أن الكتاب المقدس كان قد أوضح منذ آلاف السنين أن نفس – حياة– الجسد هي الدم (لاويين 18:17). إننا ممتنون لعلم الآثار الذى يثبت أو يوضح كثيراً من الحقائق المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس. فقد تسائل مثلاً كثير من العلماء ومنهم علماء الكتاب المقدس نفسه لماذا جعل بيلشاصر ملك مملكة بابل دانيال الرجل الثالث فى المملكة؟ (دانيال29:5) بدلاً من أن يجعله الثانى. فأين هو الثانى؟ لقد أعتقد المؤرخون أن بيلشاصر حكم بابل بعد موت أبيه نبوخذنصر، ولكن الاكتشافات الأثرية الحديثة أثبتت أنهما حكما مملكة بابل فى نفس الوقت فكان كل منهما ملكاً على جزء منها ولهذا كان كل منهما ملكاً. وهناك إشارة ولم يفطن إليها الدارسون فى دانيال 11:5 تفيد أن أباه حى "أبوك الملك" وهكذا فإن نبوخذ نصر كان الرجل الأول فى المملكة وبيلشاصر الثانى ودانيال الثالث. كما أثبت علم الآثار وجود الشعوب التى تحدث عنها الكتاب المقدس. فطالما سخر بعض المؤرخين من إشارة الكتاب المقدس إلى الحثيين، إذا لم يشر إليهم أى مصدر قديم آخر. فاعتقدوا أنها من نسخ خيال مؤلفى الكتاب المقدس. لكن أعمال التنقيب والاكتشافات الحديثة أثبتت انهم كانوا شعباً راقياً وتضم الأرضى التركية الحالية مجموعة كبيرة من التماثيل والألواح والنقوش والنماذج الفنية العائدة لهم. كما أكدت الدراسات الأثرية أن أسوار أريحا سقطت كامـلة باتجاه الخارج لا باتجاه الداخل مؤكدة بذلك صحة الرواية الكتابية المذكـورة في الإصحاح السادس من سفــر يشوع، قـال و. ف ألبريت أحد أعظم المختصين بعلم الآثار لا يوجد شك أبداً أن علم الآثار قد ثبت الصحة التاريخية الجوهرية لتعاليم العهد القديم. وهكذا فإن العلم يشهد للكتاب المقدس وصحته. وجميل بنا أن نثق بهذا العلم ولكن سيشجعنا على وضع ثقتنا فى الكتاب المقدس وإله الكتاب المقدس ووحيه. فهذه الصحة أو الدقة لم تأتى من فراغ لأن ورائها الله نفسه، وهذا يجعلنا نثق فى حكمة الله عندما تمر بنا أمور قد نعجز عن فهمها فهماً كاملاً أو إثباتها إثباتا علمياً خالصاً فبدلاً من أن نُخضِع الله لأحكام عقولنا، يجدر بنا أن نخضع عقولنا المحدودة لله خالقها. وقد تشبع الحقائق والمعلومات العقل الذى يمتلك كل الحق بالسعى إليها، ولكن لا يمكن أن يشبع الروح إلا خالقها، فعلى صاحب الروح العطشى أن يبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عن إله الشبع، والاكتفاء، والتحرير، والسلام، فكل بحث آخر مثل الحرث فى البحر بلا طائل، قد يدلك العلم على ظلال الحق لأنه لا يتعامل مع جوهره الحقيقي، أما الكتاب المقدس فهو البوصلة التي تقودك إلى الحق نفسه،الكتاب الذي يقوك إلي يسوع المسيح من قال " أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " (يوحنا 6:14). وأخيراً يمكننا القول أن الكتاب المقدس، كتاب مميز، فعلي الرغم من أنه ليس كتاب تاريخ إلا أنه يمتلئ بالحقائق التاريخية الصحيحة، والتي يمكن التأكد من صحتها في ضوء المصادر التاريخية الأخرى، ومع أنه ليس كتاباً أدبياً، نراه يحتوي علي أرق وأسمى الأشعار وأجمل القصص، والكتاب المقدس ليس كتاباً في علم النفس، ورغم ذلك فهو يقودنا إلي الفهم الصحيح للطبيعة الإنسانية، والعلاقات الشخصية الناجحة، الكتاب المقدس هو رسالة حب الله للإنسان الذي أحبه ومات لأجله، فهل تأتي لهذا الإله وتقبل محبته فينير لك الطريق، ويقودك للحياة الأفضل التي يهبها الرب يسوع لكل من يؤمن به. *​


----------



## باحثة عن الحق (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يا أخى قرأت الموضوع 

والكلام جميل فعلا بس شكلك 

مش تعرف حاجة عن الإعجاز العلمى فى القران والسنة النبوية 

أو على الاقل تعرف بس مش شاغلك بحاجة هذا الإعجاز 

أما عن الموضوع فإن شاء الله سوف أكتبة فعلا في حوار الأديان 

ولكنى لا حظت إنة لا يمكننى 

فعندما سألت عن السبب رد على الزعيم أنة مغلق لإنتهاء شهر الأعياد

فتمهلت  وأجلت الكتابة لقرب الإمتحان 
وإن شاء الله سوف نتتقابل بعد الامتحان مع الموضوع والردود وبعد إنتهاء شهر الاعياد

وأشكرك على الدعا لى

والسلام على من ‘تبع الهدى


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (28 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا اشكرك مستر بيرو على هذا الموضوع الجميل .. ربنا يعوضك

وثانيا احب اوجه سؤال للاخت الباحثة عن الحق ..



> مش تعرف حاجة عن *الإعجاز العلمى* فى القران والسنة النبوية


 
هل تصدقين انتى هذه الخرافة ؟!!
للأسف واضح انك لا تقرأى الكتب ..


----------



## !|!piro!|! (28 ديسمبر 2006)

باحثة عن الحق قال:


> فعلا الكتاب المقدس كتاب متناقض
> 
> وإذا أرتم الدليل الكافى على التناقض والتحريف أنا في أـم الإستعداد
> 
> ...




*
 هو من الواضح فعلا يا باحثه عن الحق انك مقرتيش سطر واحد من المقال..  والموضوع بيتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس والمقال بيثبت  ان الكتاب المقدس لا يتناقض مع العلم.. ا يبدو انك تسرعتى في ردك .. ارجو منك قرات المقال جيدا ... وشكرااا*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (30 ديسمبر 2006)

باحثة عن الحق قال:


> الرائحة الذكية
> 
> 
> الخرافة اللى انتى بتتكلمى عليها وأنا مصدقاها دى
> ...


 

*ومن قال لكى انى لم اتابعه بالعكس تابعته بشغف على قناة الناس على مدى الايام التى اذيع فيها وايقنت بعدها انه عجز علمى وليس اعجازا بل وخرافة كبيرة صدقتموها انتم.*

*وعندى لك سؤال هل قرأتى كتاب خرافة الاعجاز العلمى فى القرآن للدكتور خالد منتصر( كاتب وطبيب مسلم يكتب فى جريدة صوت الامة المصرية)؟ ان لم تقرائيه سوف اضعه لكى لتقرائيه ..واى خدمة.*
*وسؤال تانى ليه المسلمين نفسهم بيهاجموا هذا الشئ ومنهم كما ذكرت مثقفون ومتعلمون؟*


----------



## Artificial Mind (30 ديسمبر 2006)

> وعندى لك سؤال هل قرأتى كتاب خرافة الاعجاز العلمى فى القرآن للدكتور خالد منتصر( كاتب وطبيب مسلم يكتب فى جريدة صوت الامة المصرية)؟ ان لم تقرائيه سوف اضعه لكى لتقرائيه ..واى خدمة.[/
> Quote]
> 
> و لماذا لم يتنصر او يتهود او حتى يصبح مجوسى  هذا الخالد اذا كان لا يعتقد فى الاعجاز العلمى فى القران ؟؟


----------



## stan55 (1 يناير 2007)

دليل آخر مدهش للوحي الإلهي يوجد بالحقيقة في أن كثير من مبادئ العلم الحديث كحقائق الطّبيعة , سجّلت في الإنجيل قديماً من قبل أن يأكدهم العلم الحديث تجريبيًّا . أمثلة على هذه التجارب:
استدارة الأرض ( أشعياء 40: 22 ) " الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب الذي ينشر السموات كسرادق ويبسطها كخيمة للسكن "
ألمدى غير المحدود للكون الفلكيّ ( أشعياء 55: 9 ) " لانه كما علت السموات عن الأرض هكذا علت طرقي عن طرقكم وأفكاري عن أفكاركم "
قانون بقاء الكتلة و الطّاقة ( 2 بطرس 3: 7 ) " واما السموات والأرض الكائنة الآن فهي مخزونة بتلك الكلمة عينها محفوظة للنار إلى يوم الدين وهلاك الناس الفجار "
الدّورة الهيدرولوجيّة ( جامعة 1: 7 ) " كل الأنهار تجري إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة "
عدد النّجوم الشّاسع ( ارميا 33: 22 ) " كما أن جند السموات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى هكذا اكثر نسل داود عبدي واللاويين خادمي "
قانون Entropy المتزايد ( مزمور 102: 25-27 ) " من قدم أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك . هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيّرهنّ فتتغيّر . وأنت هو وسنوك لن تنتهي. "
أهمّيّة الدّم العظيمة في حركة الحياة ( لاويين 17: 11 ) "لان نفس الجسد هي في الدم فأنا أعطيتكم إياه على المذبح للتكفير عن نفوسكم . لان الدم يكفّر عن النفس"
الانتشار الجوّيّ ( جامعة 1: 6 ) "الريح تذهب إلى الجنوب وتدور إلى الشمال. تذهب دائرة دورانا والى مداراتها ترجع الريح"
ألجاذبية ( أيوب 26: 7 ) " يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلّق الأرض على لا شيء "
و أمثلة أخرى كثيرة
هذه الأمور غير مصرح بها بالطبع في المصطلح التّقنيّ للعلم الحديث , ولكنّ فيما يخصّ العالم الفعلي لحياة الإنسان اليوميّة , هي تمامًا في اتّفاق كامل معه بدرجة كبيرة كما للحقائق العلميّة الحديثة


----------



## !|!piro!|! (2 يناير 2007)

معلومات اضافيه روعه يا (STON55)  .. ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

عفوا يا !|!piro!|!      انا جاهز لاي مساعدة يا عمري


----------



## stan55 (4 يناير 2007)

قال اعجاز  روحو ناموا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسلمة جدا (7 يناير 2007)

مستر بيرو لك الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم...

لا ننكر وجود الاعجاز في الانجيل فهو كتاب من الله منزل القرأن والتوراة الزبور

رغم ما غشته من تبديل وىراء مدسوسة فلا ننكر انه لا يزال يحمل بعض الحقائق

لكنني أستنكر رفضكم لكل الاعجازات العلمية التي جاء بها القرآن مع إقرار علماء الغرب بها على الرغم من مسيحيتهم!!!


لك كل الشكر


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

مسلمة جدا قال:


> مستر بيرو لك الشكر على هذا الموضوع القيم...
> 
> لا ننكر وجود الاعجاز في الانجيل فهو كتاب من الله منزل القرأن والتوراة الزبور
> 
> ...



*ادعائين وردوا برسالتك لا دليل عليهم يا اخت مسلمة وهما:

اولا حدوث تحريف فى الكتاب المقدس

ثانيا وجود اعجاز علمى بالقران

فهل من دليل ام كالعادة الدليل هو قالوا له؟*


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

الحقائق الكتابية العلمية واضحة وضوح الشمس..
أما في القرآن،مبهمة،وقمتم بتفسيرها لتتماشى مع الاعجاز!!!
شكراً للجميع،وخاصة لبيرو وستان.الله يبارككم.


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*مفيش مسلم بيطلع يتحاور الا و كلمة تحريف الكتاب المقدس تكون من ضمن كلماتة 
طيب ياريت العلماء يجيبوا على هذة الاسئلة 
- ما هي اسباب التحريف ؟
- من اول من نادى بوجوب تحريف الانجيل ؟
- من اللذي حرف الانجيل هل جماعة ام شخص واحد و ما هي مواضع التحريف ؟ 
- لو جماعة من هم تلك الجماعة و متى و اين كانوا يوجدون ؟ 
- اين تم التحريف في الانجيل بالظبط ما هى مواضع التحريف 
- متى تم التحريف ؟ 
- كيف تم جمع كل الكتب المقدسة من انحاء العالم و تم تحريفها و من جمعها و كم استغرق من الوقت لجمعها ؟ 
- في اي مكان او دولة تم جمع كل الكتب و تحريفها ؟ 
- كم من الوقت استغرقت عملية جمع الكتب و تحريفها و اعادة انتشارها مرة اخرى في جميع انحاء العالم ؟ 
- هل قبل كل العالم المسيحي عملية التحريف ام تخلل هذا بعض الرفض و الثورات و احداث تاريخية ؟
- من اي لغة تم التحريف و لاي لغة تم التحريف ؟ 
- ما هي الدلالات التاريخية على عملية التحريف ؟ 
- اين النسخ الغير محرفة ؟ 
- ذكر مواضع التحريف من الكتاب مع ذكر نصوصها الاصلية قبل تحريفها  *


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (6 فبراير 2007)

اريد موضوع عن الكلمات السبع على عود الصليب لرب المجد يسوع


----------



## aissa (6 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام
سلام
أما بعد:
كنت أود أن أضع سؤالي في شكل موضوع جديد 
لكن للأسف الشديد لا يسمح لي بوضع مواضيع جديدة 
ربما لأنني مسلم
ولهذا سأطرح سؤالي هنا 
وأتمنى من كل شخص يقرأ السؤال أن يجيب عليه:
السؤال:
من تعني جملة المسيح عيسى عليه السلام هو إبن الله؟
في إنتظار ردكم
سلام


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (10 فبراير 2007)

الرد على سؤال الاخ العزيز
فى الايمان المسيحى نؤمن ان المسيح هو ابن الله ولكن بنوة المسيح لله ليست بنوه جسديه كما فى الفكر البشرى  فا حاشا ان يزوج الله و ينجب انما هو نور من نور كما فى قانون الايمان
المسيح هو كلمة الله التى اخذت صورة جسد وحل بيننا وكلمة الله لا تنفصل عن الله فهى فى ذات الوقت الله والمسيح هو عقل الله الناطق وكما يقول الكتاب المقدس عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد


----------



## aissa (10 فبراير 2007)

أحييكم بتحية الإسلام 
سلام
أما بعد:
أشكرك صديقي ماجد على ردك 
وإني أحترم شخصك 
فيبدو عليك الخلق الحسن 
أشكرك على ردك ولن أقول لك بأنه موجود في كتابكم أن الله يقول ولدتك
الله يقول  حسب ما هو موجود عندك: "أنا اليوم ولدتك" فماذا تعني هذه الجملة
أكيد ولدتك لها معنا واحد وأنت تعرفه جيدا وهي بالتأكيد لا تعني كلمة الله
كان من السهل أن يقول الله أن المسيح كلمته بدل أن يقول أنا اليوم ولدتك
فما رأيك
وأيضا موجود في كتابكم من قول الملاك جبريل للعذراء مريم: "اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أيضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ" هو هنا مولودمن العذراء
فكيف يكون ذلك مرة مولود من الله ومرة مولود من العذراء ألا تظن أن هناك لبسا في الموضوع
وأسألك أيضا صديقي ماجد أنت أو أي أحد يقرأ ما كتبته هل الله واحد أم ثلاثة آلهة
أشكرك صديقي مرة أخرى على ردك
تقبل مني إحترامي لشخصك
سلام


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (13 فبراير 2007)

*لماذا تجادلون فى ما هو واضح كالشمس؟؟؟
تتكلمون عن العلم والكتاب المقدس........... والله اللى اختشوا ماتوا!!!!!

اسالوا الكنيسة فى اوروبا وما فعلته فى العلماء ، اسالوا جاليليو وغيره ، اسالوا البشر الذين ماتوا مرضا والكنيسة تحرم علاجهم 
اسالوا السلطة الكهانوتية فى كل كنائس العالم الان ، والتى تحجر على انسانية الانسان ، وعقل كل عاقل .... اسالوا الوساطة بين الانسان وربه ، والتى جاء محمد لينقذكم منها وليضع عنكم اصركم والاغلال التى كانت عليكم
ابيتم ذلك فكانت النتيجة.......

كنائس اوروبا تقتل العلماء ، فى حين ان علماء المسلمين كانوا علماء فى الشريعة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تقدم النصارى بعد ان انفكوا من قيد الجهالة والرجعية الكنسية ، فى حين ان تقدم المسلمين جاء لما التزموا بدينهم ، وما كان تاخرهم الا بعد ان بعدوا عن الله وعن منهج الاسلام

اقول ايه..وّلاايه..وّلاايه..وّلاايه.................

ربنا يهديكم، والله صعبانين عليا............... مساكين*


----------



## micho_kaml (25 فبراير 2007)

*أحيك على هذا الموضوع الشيق وأريد أن أعلمك أن التوافق بين العلم الحديث والكتاب المقدس موضوع كبير وأرشحلك أن تقرأ كتاب الدكتور فوزى إلياس ستة أيام الخليقة ولو عندك معلومات أكتر عن هذا الموضوع أو تريد معلومات عن شئ متعلق بالموضوع أرسل لى على  micho_kaml@msn.com* 
[COLOR="red"[COLOR="red"][/COLOR][/COLOR


----------

